

A Weapon for Readers - ajaymehta
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2014/dec/03/weapon-for-readers/

======
lukastsai
Just remove clutter before reading

[https://getscroll.com/r/f5146](https://getscroll.com/r/f5146)

